# جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرسول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*

*تصميمات كتيييييييييير حلوة 
بس لى ملحوظة فين الشاهد الكتابى جنب كل آية؟؟
انا عارف انهم اصحاح 13 بس كل آية فى اى عدد**
ربنا يبارك موهبتكم
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*




ABOTARBO قال:


> *تصميمات كتيييييييييير حلوة
> بس لى ملحوظة فين الشاهد الكتابى جنب كل آية؟؟
> انا عارف انهم اصحاح 13 بس كل آية فى اى عدد**
> ربنا يبارك موهبتكم
> *



ميرسي حبيبي 
بس انا ذاكر في العنوان ان ده جزء من الاصحاح الـ 13
وهما بالترتيب 
ايه 1 وايه 2 وايه  .... وكده​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*

جميل جدا يا عياد 

شكرا ليك 

ربنا ينمى موهبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*

منهى الروووووووووووووعة والجمال

الله اتوحشت كدا 

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*

روووووووعه يا عساد

تسلم ايدك

واحلي تقييم ليك


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*



الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ميرسي حبيبي
> بس انا ذاكر في العنوان ان ده جزء من الاصحاح الـ 13
> وهما بالترتيب
> ايه 1 وايه 2 وايه  .... وكده​


*أوك يا أستاذى
ربنا يبارك موهبتكم الراااااااااائعة*


----------



## besm alslib (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*

*طبعا تصاميم رووووووعه مش عايزه كلام*

*بتعجبني هالانواع من الافكار والتصاميم وخصوصا انها هتخدم مواضيع كتير *

*فاضافة الايه المرغوب فيها بشكل بسيط *


*تسلم ايديك على التصاميم المميزه واللي تستاهل احلى تقييم لو المنتدى سمح *
​


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*

رووووووووووووووووووووعه عياد 

بجد تسلم ايدك تصميمات عجبتنى اوى 

اجمل تقييم         
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*

*موهبه جميله جدا
تصميمات روعه
شكرا
أجمل تقييم​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*

حلوين كتير يا عياد
ربنا يبارك موهبتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 فبراير 2011)

وحشتنا تصميماتك ياعياد
تسلم ايدك حلوين اوى
ربنا يبارك موهبتك وينميها كمان وكمان
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2011)

*ايووووووه كده اهو ده الكلام واحلى كلام كمان 
هبعتلك تقييم حالا *


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

*حلووووووووين كتيييير يا عياد 
يستحق التقييم 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*




KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل جدا يا عياد
> 
> شكرا ليك
> 
> ربنا ينمى موهبتك​



ميرسي ليك يا كوكو باشا 
بنا يفرحك يا كبير​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 فبراير 2011)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> منهى الروووووووووووووعة والجمال
> 
> الله اتوحشت كدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك​



واحنا كمان وحشتنا جدا تصميماتك الجامده 
ميرسي يا خالتي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*




روزي86 قال:


> روووووووعه يا عساد
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> واحلي تقييم ليك



ميرسي يا ميس نصه 
بس انا اسمي عياد مش عساد leasantr
نورتي يا قمر​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*




ABOTARBO قال:


> *أوك يا أستاذى
> ربنا يبارك موهبتكم الراااااااااائعة*



ميرسي حبيبي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*




besm alslib قال:


> *طبعا تصاميم رووووووعه مش عايزه كلام*
> 
> *بتعجبني هالانواع من الافكار والتصاميم وخصوصا انها هتخدم مواضيع كتير *
> 
> ...



لالالالالا
الكلام ده كبير اوي عليا 
ربنا يخليكي ويفرحك يا رب​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*




candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووعه عياد
> 
> بجد تسلم ايدك تصميمات عجبتنى اوى
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا مامتي
 ربنا يفرح قلبك 
ويطمنا عليكي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*




النهيسى قال:


> *موهبه جميله جدا
> تصميمات روعه
> شكرا
> أجمل تقييم​*



ربنا يخليك يا استاذنا 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: جزء من اصحاح 13 من رساله بولس الرصول الي اهل كورنثوس الاولي ( تصميمي )*




+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> حلوين كتير يا عياد
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك​



الاحلي مرورك 
شانكس كوكي :ura1:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> وحشتنا تصميماتك ياعياد
> تسلم ايدك حلوين اوى
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك وينميها كمان وكمان
> ​



وحشتكم ايه بس :nunu0000:
شوفي اخر موضوع تاريخه امتي :act31:

ميرسي يا قمر :08:
نورتي :lightbulb:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايووووووه كده اهو ده الكلام واحلى كلام كمان
> هبعتلك تقييم حالا *



هههههههههههههههههههه
كلام ايه بس 
ماشي يا حماتي 
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> كلام ايه بس
> ماشي يا حماتي
> نورتي الموضوع​



*انت فاهمنى يا لئيم :boxing:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حلووووووووين كتيييير يا عياد
> يستحق التقييم
> ربنا يباركك ​*



شانكس روشتا 
يوه اقصد روزتا

عجبتني جدا الجمله اللي في توقيعك 
يا ريت تقبلي مني التصميم ده 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> اكثر من رائع



ميرسي استاذ سعيد 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انت فاهمنى يا لئيم :boxing:*



لائيم ايه بس :love34:
دنا غالباااااااااااااان :shutup22:
بس مش اوي :new6:​


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> شانكس روشتا
> يوه اقصد روزتا
> 
> عجبتني جدا الجمله اللي في توقيعك
> ...



*وااااااااااو بجد رااااااائعة يا عياد 
ربنا يبارك فييييييك 
عجبتني بجد
مررررررسي ​ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وااااااااااو بجد رااااااائعة يا عياد
> ربنا يبارك فييييييك
> عجبتني بجد
> مررررررسي ​ *


:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## dodo jojo (28 فبراير 2011)

*روووووووووووووه بجد..شكرا يا استاذنا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*في منتهي الجمال طبعا*
*ميرسي يا فنان*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *روووووووووووووه بجد..شكرا يا استاذنا*


ميرسي يا حبيبي
ربنا يفرحك 
بس بلاش استاذ دي 
انا اخوك عيا​د


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

> *اخر تقييم استلمت         * *الموضوع* *التاريخ* *أرسلت بواسطة* *التعليقات* *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

ميرسي ليكم يا احلي اعضاء 
يتردلكم في اجمل المواضيع باذن ربنا 
*​


----------



## happy angel (28 فبراير 2011)

*تصميمات رااااااائعه جداااا ياابنى 
تستحق التقيم 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *تصميمات رااااااائعه جداااا ياابنى
> تستحق التقيم
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك *​



ربنا يخلكي يا امي 
ميرسي عالتقيم​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 فبراير 2011)

جميييييييلة اوى
تسلم ايدك عياد
عجبتنى اوى دى


----------



## govany shenoda (28 فبراير 2011)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
ايه الجمال ده يافنان
ايوه كده رجه الامجاد ههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك وتفرجنا دايما علي اجمل التصاميم
واحلي واجمد تقيم


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2011)

*حلو خالص يا عياد الله ينور عليك
اصحاح 13 فى كرنثوس الاولى 
اصحاح المحبه
ياريت كلنا نحفظه ونحاول نطبقه كمان فى الصيام
فرصه نتدرب على حاجه حلوة
تقييم ياباشا لتعبك

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

تحفة بجد يا عياد ، موهبتك كبيرة وزوقك جميل جدا


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

انا في آية كنت عايزها مخصوص ينفع ولا استنا دوري ؟!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> جميييييييلة اوى
> تسلم ايدك عياد
> عجبتنى اوى دى



شانكس ضيضي ههههههه
ربنا يفرحك يا قمر
وبعدين انتي عارفه 
اللي يعجبك اتفضليه علي طووووووووووول
شانكس مره تانيه عالتقيم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> ايه الجمال ده يافنان
> ايوه كده رجه الامجاد ههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك وتفرجنا دايما علي اجمل التصاميم
> واحلي واجمد تقيم



ميرسي يا حماتي العزيزه 2
نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *حلو خالص يا عياد الله ينور عليك
> اصحاح 13 فى كرنثوس الاولى
> اصحاح المحبه
> ياريت كلنا نحفظه ونحاول نطبقه كمان فى الصيام
> ...



ميرسي تويتي
 ربنا يفرحك قلبك 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تحفة بجد يا عياد ، موهبتك كبيرة وزوقك جميل جدا



تعيش يا حج الله يباركلك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انا في آية كنت عايزها مخصوص ينفع ولا استنا دوري ؟!



ومستني ايه يا عمنا 
قول بسرعه​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

إنجيل لوقا 21: 15

لأَنِّي أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَمًا وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا.


دي ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> إنجيل لوقا 21: 15
> 
> لأَنِّي أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَمًا وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا.
> 
> ...



يا رب تكون عند بخ ظن حظرتك 


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2011)

عند بخ ظن حضرتي هاهاهاها 
تسلم يا اسد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عند بخ ظن حضرتي هاهاهاها
> تسلم يا اسد



تعيش يا نمر​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
تحففففففففففففففففففففففففه
اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى فعلا
فنان من يومك ياعياد
واحلى تقيم ليك
بجد تستاهله
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك موهيتك
ويفرح قلبك علطووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> تحففففففففففففففففففففففففه
> اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى فعلا
> فنان من يومك ياعياد
> ...




ميرسي يا قمرايه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب​


----------



## باسبوسا (2 مارس 2011)

ميرسى جدا على الايات .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> ميرسى جدا على الايات .



ميرسي ليكي باسبوسا
نورتي المنتدي​


----------



## رشا أبانوب (12 ديسمبر 2011)

المحبة من أول وأهم الوصايا 
أخي عياد .. سلمت يداك
الرب يحافظ عليك وعلي موهبتك
شكرااا لك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

رشا أبانوب قال:


> المحبة من أول وأهم الوصايا
> أخي عياد .. سلمت يداك
> الرب يحافظ عليك وعلي موهبتك
> شكرااا لك​





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*الاعضاء الذين اعجبوا بهذه المشاركه وقيموها 

**روزي86،  besm alslib،  النهيسى،  !! MiNa ElbataL !!،  +Bent El3dra+،  Dona Nabil،  Rosetta،  happy angel،  HappyButterfly،  govany shenoda،  twety،  god love 2011**،


*

*اشكركم جميعاً *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أغسطس 2012)

رائعه-- و الايات من احب الايات ليا--  احيا بهم
 الرب يبارك تعبك و يباركك


----------



## bant el mase7 (27 أغسطس 2012)

*تصميمات فى منتهى الروعه 
ربنا يباركك ياكوبتك 
ومنتظرين المزيد من الايات الرائعة*​


----------

